# Hells Bay, Chittum, or (insert brand here)



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Which one do you like and why?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

BT b/c it’s what I own...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Carolina skiff, just because!🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Maverick HPX Tunnel because it is paid for, does all I need it to do and I catch plenty of fish.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maverick HPX Tunnel because it is paid for, does all I need it to do and I catch plenty of fish.


I borrowed one for a few weeks. Nice little skiff, runs shallow, floats shallow. Little rough but overall a good one.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Lol this ought up to be fun.

I had the opportunity to buy a new skiff this year after running my Silver King for 17 years. It was a '92 when I bought it in 2003 but I kept it in the garage and it looked as good as it did in 2003. 

I was looking at the HB Marquesa because I wanted a skiff that would be a great west coast tarpon boat. This search started in the spring of 2019 and luckily for me the deal I had lined up on Marquesa feel through. Later that June I did my normal Key West trip with Captain Don Gable who has just gotten a Chittum Snake Bight and I knew that skiff was a better fit for what I needed my skiff to do. I was patient and the demo Chittum became available and I pulled the trigger immediately and picked it up on April 1st. I couldn't be happier. I wanted a lighter skiff, that could handle big water. I don't fish live bait so a well wasn't necessary. I like to pole and hunt fish and the Chittum is dead quiet. It was a bit more than I originally wanted to spend but I knew that I wouldn't have been happy in the Marquesa and been looking to get rid of it in 5 years so I bit the bullet and spent a bit more. The only thing I would change on mine is I would have the console with the integrated cooler and seat. I have my cooler there but it does migrate around a bit. 

My recommendation is look at the fishing you really like to do and get a boat that fits that well. If you only tow your boat to the Keys to bonefish once a year but fish in Palm Beach the rest of the time you need a different skiff not a super skinny water skiff. The perfect boat is two boats, lol.

Jason


----------



## Redhead (Apr 18, 2018)

I’ve had one of each. Great boats!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

For the record I caught way more reds in snook in my first 16' john than I did in the Silver King and probably will in the Chittum but that's because I fished way more then and there was way less pressure.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Anything by the great James Curry.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Anything by the great James Curry.


HA!🤣


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Anything by the great James Curry.


Nailed it!


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

I'd compare the Chittum more to the HPX given the reference material on the www. Particularly those notes and measurement of the two hulls drawn up by Chris Morejohns. They are almost identical below the water. He states the main difference in the two hulls is the "weight".


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I love my matecumbe 18! Dry Comfortable and quite


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> Carolina skiff, just because!🤣


Hey, I resemble that remark.....But I agree! ('cause that's what brought me here)😁


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark.....But I agree! ('cause that's what brought me here)😁


Wasn’t knockin’ Preach! The CS work boats are the Homosassa whiprays!🤣 Great boats for what they are and what you used to be able to buy a new one for!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jason M said:


> Lol this ought up to be fun.
> 
> I had the opportunity to buy a new skiff this year after running my Silver King for 17 years. It was a '92 when I bought it in 2003 but I kept it in the garage and it looked as good as it did in 2003.
> 
> ...


I have a 94 SilverKing that I got in 2010 or 11. love it!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

East Cape EVOx

I have an obvious bias for East Cape of course. I just got my brand new EVOx, spec'd out with a culmination of a lifetime of owning and fishing many different boats. This is my 2nd East Cape, I had a Vantage that I bought used but the crew at East Cape treated me like family. Definitely one of the reasons I went back to East Cape to order my new sled. That being said, I think that there are a lot of really good boats on the market these days and I had plenty of time to try a bunch of them out before I got my X. This question is a lot like the Ford vs Chevy question but more on the lines of Ferrari vs Lambo.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> East Cape EVOx
> 
> I have an obvious bias for East Cape of course. I just got my brand new EVOx, spec'd out with a culmination of a lifetime of owning and fishing many different boats. This is my 2nd East Cape, I had a Vantage that I bought used but the crew at East Cape treated me like family. Definitely one of the reasons I went back to East Cape to order my new sled. That being said, I think that there are a lot of really good boats on the market these days and I had plenty of time to try a bunch of them out before I got my X. This question is a lot like the Ford vs Chevy question but more on the lines of Ferrari vs Lambo.


I will say the same for East Cape bought a used gman and Kevin has always been helpful answering any questions I had and said once you buy a East Cape you're part of family.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

East Cape. Same story as Jay, first one was used but I was still treated like a family member. My new EVO is nearly done. I wanted a lot of customization and got it every bit of it. Kevin will always say yes, unless it is a bad idea, and then Kevin will explain why it's a bad idea and offer some alternative ideas. I love the can do attitude at East Cape, and the years of experience they have running nearly every idea one can come up with.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Pretty and expensive flies are great at catching fishermen but will not catch fish with a bad presentation. Ugly and cheap flies will still catch fish when in the right hands.


----------



## ste6168 (Nov 14, 2020)

Alumicraft


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> Wasn’t knockin’ Preach! The CS work boats are the Homosassa whiprays!🤣 Great boats for what they are and what you used to be able to buy a new one for!


James, I've always taken care of my equipment, whether it be vehicles, mowers, or boats. But, I don't baby it. If I had a $30,000 boat I wouldn't enjoy it as much as I do my CS because I might scratch it or get it dirty. With a $3000 boat, I'll treat it like a Government mule. If it gets a few scratches and dings or muddy as a dirt road, I'm good. 
I would like to have a newer, shinier boat, but I'm happy with what I'm pulling.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> James, I've always taken care of my equipment, whether it be vehicles, mowers, or boats. But, I don't baby it. If I had a $30,000 boat I wouldn't enjoy it as much as I do my CS because I might scratch it or get it dirty. With a $3000 boat, I'll treat it like a Government mule. If it gets a few scratches and dings or muddy as a dirt road, I'm good.
> I would like to have a newer, shinier boat, but I'm happy with what I'm pulling.


AMEN!😉🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’ve had a big custom Jon boat set up to pole, a BT Mosquito and now a Chittum (Laguna Madre II first off the mold) and the Chittum is in a class all by itself. The weight, ride, draft and quietness on the pole are second to none. It really does help me catch more fish as it’s just that quiet and shallow. Expensive, yes. More than a 20+ Yr old competitors skiff.....not really if you plan to fish it. Chittum literally caught all the competition asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

stantheman said:


> I'd compare the Chittum more to the HPX given the reference material on the www. Particularly those notes and measurement of the two hulls drawn up by Chris Morejohns. They are almost identical below the water. He states the main difference in the two hulls is the "weight".


Disagree. Even if the length of the HPX were the same as the Chittum, which I doubt, there is a big difference in the running surface with the recessed tabs and pocket drive of the HPX-v vs Chittum 12 degree. The Chittum has a pad where the HPX pocket drive is notched out. In my experience, a lighter build makes for a better and drier ride.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Stevie said:


> Disagree. Even if the length of the HPX were the same as the Chittum, which I doubt, there is a big difference in the running surface with the recessed tabs and pocket drive of the HPX-v vs Chittum 12 degree. The Chittum has a pad where the HPX pocket drive is notched out. In my experience, a lighter build makes for a better and drier ride.


Extract from Morejohns blog (with reference to the actual dimension/table of offsets/what you will.

_"What I am showing here is the waterlines of the HPX 17', HPX 18' and the CHITTUM 18' skiffs.
Go look this up on my other blog to see it perfectly. What I found when measuring these skiffs is that the CHITTUM skiff has almost the same hull dimensions as the HPX 17' skiff. The numbers are very close. The lower Chine measurements are almost the same on both skiffs. The difference being is the Chittum design team lowered the bow chine forward and made the spray rail a deep vee instead of a add on plastic rail.
Very dissapointing to me when I discovered this. If the MAVERICK company built their HPX skiffs hulls a bit lighter then they would float the same as the CHITTUM skiff."_

From Blog


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Hb makes the best boats, change my mind.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Chittum makes the best boats, change my mind.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

East cape makes the best boats, change my mind. 
All kidding aside, they all seem to have positives and negatives. I like the Ankona lines, since the bang for the buck is really high (for a working stiff like myself).


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

stantheman said:


> Extract from Morejohns blog (with reference to the actual dimension/table of offsets/what you will.
> 
> _"What I am showing here is the waterlines of the HPX 17', HPX 18' and the CHITTUM 18' skiffs.
> Go look this up on my other blog to see it perfectly. What I found when measuring these skiffs is that the CHITTUM skiff has almost the same hull dimensions as the HPX 17' skiff. The numbers are very close. The lower Chine measurements are almost the same on both skiffs. The difference being is the Chittum design team lowered the bow chine forward and made the spray rail a deep vee instead of a add on plastic rail.
> ...


There more differences there than he’s stating. They are very different boats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

loganlogan said:


> Chittum makes the best boats, change my mind.


Stop stirring the pot, you’ll give someone a heart attack around here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

stantheman said:


> Extract from Morejohns blog (with reference to the actual dimension/table of offsets/what you will.
> 
> _"What I am showing here is the waterlines of the HPX 17', HPX 18' and the CHITTUM 18' skiffs.
> Go look this up on my other blog to see it perfectly. What I found when measuring these skiffs is that the CHITTUM skiff has almost the same hull dimensions as the HPX 17' skiff. The numbers are very close. The lower Chine measurements are almost the same on both skiffs. The difference being is the Chittum design team lowered the bow chine forward and made the spray rail a deep vee instead of a add on plastic rail.
> ...


I wouldn’t argue with Stevie about Chittums, especially not using posts from Morejohn.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

stantheman said:


> Extract from Morejohns blog (with reference to the actual dimension/table of offsets/what you will.
> 
> _"What I am showing here is the waterlines of the HPX 17', HPX 18' and the CHITTUM 18' skiffs.
> Go look this up on my other blog to see it perfectly. What I found when measuring these skiffs is that the CHITTUM skiff has almost the same hull dimensions as the HPX 17' skiff. The numbers are very close. The lower Chine measurements are almost the same on both skiffs. The difference being is the Chittum design team lowered the bow chine forward and made the spray rail a deep vee instead of a add on plastic rail.
> ...





stantheman said:


> Extract from Morejohns blog (with reference to the actual dimension/table of offsets/what you will.
> 
> _"What I am showing here is the waterlines of the HPX 17', HPX 18' and the CHITTUM 18' skiffs.
> Go look this up on my other blog to see it perfectly. What I found when measuring these skiffs is that the CHITTUM skiff has almost the same hull dimensions as the HPX 17' skiff. The numbers are very close. The lower Chine measurements are almost the same on both skiffs. The difference being is the Chittum design team lowered the bow chine forward and made the spray rail a deep vee instead of a add on plastic rail.
> ...


 Maverick boats are built in quantity not quality. Every other boat builder is built to order I have no love loss for Maverick boat company as their warranty sucks balls imho.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

10wt, Floyd is new to the market but not new to boat building. Boat was designed by Brian Floyd and Chris Morejohn like a lot of HB models but uses some newer age building practices. Such as wider foam core deck supports/stringers, this helps with floatation but also increase the contact surface area. Rounded transom corners with a sharp brake edge help poling backward and cornering. Top tier quality, floats in 7”, has tunnel models available, stable, storage, takes big chop while keeping you dry, turns on a dime without blow out. It does it all, and it will come in 15k cheaper than a comparable Hells Bay.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a friend that owns a Maverick HPX-S. They are only slightly similar. The Maverick is significantly heavier than the LM2. It’s also a more narrow, traditional 73” beam, unlike the wider LM2. The bow entry is also very different with the Maverick having more V and a steeper bow entry. The Chittum is much more flat bottomed. The big difference is weight. LM2 is about 350# hull weight and that seems believable as you can pick it up. I don’t know actual weight for the Maverick but it’s WAY heavier. Mosquito was also noticeably heavier than the LM2.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Forrest said:


> 10wt, Floyd is new to the market but not new to boat building. Boat was designed by Brian Floyd and Chris Morejohn like a lot of HB models but uses some newer age building practices. Such as wider foam core deck supports/stringers, this helps with floatation but also increase the contact surface area. Rounded transom corners with a sharp brake edge help poling backward and cornering. Top tier quality, floats in 7”, has tunnel models available, stable, storage, takes big chop while keeping you dry, turns on a dime without blow out. It does it all, and it will come in 15k cheaper than a comparable Hells Bay.


Yeah, Brian could definitely raise the price of the 10wt by at least $10k and still have a winner and sellable skiff!
The thing consumers need to remember is... this is a feast or famine luxury based industry and if you have a high end product then take your market share and charge what the market allows. One thing I have noticed in over 2 decades is poor folks ain’t up to speed on the market and typically spend further in to a “depression” not knowing what is coming. The lower end stuff keeps selling and the high end slows first. Sounds backwards, I know. I was one of those not all that long ago. Still working class income, just a forward thinker now when it comes to finance!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

This must be thread 1,345 asking this same question. The problem is everybody has a different definition of what "best" means. So I will point out the things I always do.
1. Everyone's fishing situation is different. How often you go. Type of fishing you do. How many people do you usually have. Other uses for the skiff.
2. Design attributes that are most important to you. Ride, draft, stability, ease to pole, etc.
3. Resale (yeah I know this is the "last boat I'll ever own:"......and if I had a dollar for every time somebody said that...lol)

Then you have to consider cost. Having a guide recommend boat X when they get a 20% discount compared to what you have to pay is a factor.

Now if you are a trust fund baby and money is irrelevant then here are my thoughts on order of best (only comparing brands I have been on or closely inspected.
1. Chittum
2. HB and East Cape
3. Maverick
4. BT
Since I have only been on or looked at one Cayo, I didn't included them. However, the one I have been on is a most excellent boat.

If you consider all the above and you aren't a trust fund baby then I think East Cape is the best overall skiff on the market that I have been on. And no company has better customer service.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Floyd Skiff 10wt. I have hull #9. I felt this boat suited my needs best and was a good compromise on draft and a dry ride. Brian and Heidi were great to deal with during the whole process. The layout and functionality of the boat is well thought out. It’s worth checking out.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Everyone knows it's not about what you got but if you know what to do with what you got!


http://i.giphy.com/yidUzpMJqRvpzUGBk4.gif


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

dhenderson said:


> Floyd Skiff 10wt. I have hull #9. I felt this boat suited my needs best and was a good compromise on draft and a dry ride. Brian and Heidi were great to deal with during the whole process. The layout and functionality of the boat is well thought out. It’s worth checking out.


I was going to look at the Floyd until the Chittum fell into place. It has the characteristics I was looking for.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Just going to drop this in here


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I am looking forward to a possible 8WT from Floyd!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

jsnipes said:


> Just going to drop this in here
> View attachment 161020


 That’s a bad shut your mouth right there!


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> I am looking forward to a possible 8WT from Floyd!


If you’re looking for an 18’ skiff w amazing ride,fishability,superb construction & an honest price you definitely need to check out the Floyd Skiff Co 10wt. The other manufacturers mentioned are all good boats but Brian is my brother so I’m a bit biased on this thread...He’s planning on starting the 8wt in the next cpl weeks!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

jsnipes said:


> Just going to drop this in here
> View attachment 161020





jsnipes said:


> Just going to drop this in here
> View attachment 161020


This place is full of porn. Boat Porn! Do your wives know what you picture posters are doing.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Personally, I think the Chittum 21’ is a hella interesting Hull. I’ll never afford one, but that one is out of the box and could be stellar down here.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> Just going to drop this in here
> View attachment 161020


Damn Gina! Thats sexy. Did you pick it up already?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

scissorhands said:


> Damn Gina! Thats sexy. Did you pick it up already?


Thanks! Not yet, should get shipped this week sometime.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> Just going to drop this in here
> View attachment 161020


somebody is flexing on the Microskiff crew LOL. Killer sled @jsnipes. Looking forward to seeing her soon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> Personally, I think the Chittum 21’ is a hella interesting Hull. I’ll never afford one, but that one is out of the box and could be stellar down here.


The Texas Chittum rep has one being made right now and I will be sticking a low water pickup on it to run the prop as high as possible and see what it will do over the standard height. It will be interesting. I will let you guys know how it performs, I’ll be running it a little hopefully.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mic drop best capped canoe ever. Lol


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

jsnipes said:


> 161020[/ATTACH]


Wow, she’s beautiful!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful skiff @jsnipes. I like the the trailer set up as well. I hate when there is 3-4 ft of boat hanging off the ass end of the trailer. Not the case with yours.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

thanks @Stevie @Sublime @jay.bush1434 and others. will post up some more pics and a separate thread once i've properly got my hands on her!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jsnipes said:


> thanks @Stevie @Sublime @jay.bush1434 and others. will post up some more pics and a separate thread once i've properly got my hands on her!


She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Maverick HPX 18, my second one (2012, now 2020). It works and I owe zero on it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

jsnipes said:


> Just going to drop this in here
> View attachment 161020


awesome.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> Just going to drop this in here
> View attachment 161020


That's a beautiful, and from what I hear, very capable skiff! Dreamy!


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Jason M said:


> For the record I caught way more reds in snook in my first 16' john than I did in the Silver King and probably will in the Chittum but that's because I fished way more then and there was way less pressure.


Yea I don't get it, I caught my biggest snook out of a canoe powered by my wooden paddle and tons of reds out of a 10' job boat powered by a trolling motor. And now I have a beautiful shadowcast 16 and ain't caught shit lol. Now granted it's only been a few trips in it but still man lol.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ankona shadowcast 16 is my new favorite because I just recently got it off this site lol


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

ShallowMinded84 said:


> Yea I don't get it, I caught my biggest snook out of a canoe powered by my wooden paddle and tons of reds out of a 10' job boat powered by a trolling motor. And now I have a beautiful shadowcast 16 and ain't caught shit lol. Now granted it's only been a few trips in it but still man lol.


It’s probably because the way you fish changes when you get a skiff. There is no denying that Microskiffers like to go shallow to sight fish but the fish are usually more skittish in these scenarios. So basically, we enjoy spending lots of money to make fishing more difficult just so we can see the fish eat lol. 

I’ve caught significantly more bones (fly/spin) using my trolling motor in deeper water then while sight fishing. Actually caught 17 while fishing by myself one day. Probably wouldn’t have caught shit that day if I attempted to mess around with the push pole all while trying to spot and cast to fish by myself.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I caught more and bigger fish during the 8 years I was fishing from a kayak 99% of the time.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I caught more and bigger fish during the 8 years I was fishing from a kayak 99% of the time.


Yep, my last trip out in a yak... I was sitting over a pod of 100lb + poons rolling and gulping that didn’t give a dang that I was there!


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> It’s probably because the way you fish changes when you get a skiff. There is no denying that Microskiffers like to go shallow to sight fish but the fish are usually more skittish in these scenarios. So basically, we enjoy spending lots of money to make fishing more difficult just so we can see the fish eat lol.
> 
> I’ve caught significantly more bones (fly/spin) using my trolling motor in deeper water then while sight fishing. Actually caught 17 while fishing by myself one day. Probably wouldn’t have caught shit that day if I attempted to mess around with the push pole all while trying to spot and cast to fish by myself.


True. That and my son is so damn loud lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ShallowMinded84 said:


> True. That and my son is so damn loud lol


There’s nothing worse than a grown man that can’t shut up on the water or slams the ice chest and hatches like it’s a statement. My son is not even 6 yet and already has better skiff and overall fishing etiquette than most adults I am around on the water. Don’t be scared to tell someone to be quiet, it’s how they learn how to act. 
I was on the water last week poling a quiet shoreline and some man and woman were wading and sounded like they were yelling at each other for over an hour then they crank the boat up and idle out blasting loud music like they are having a party. Jesus


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s nothing worse than a grown man that can’t shut up on the water or slams the ice chest and hatches like it’s a statement. My son is not even 6 yet and already has better skiff and overall fishing etiquette than most adults I am around on the water. Don’t be scared to tell someone to be quiet, it’s how they learn how to act.
> I was on the water last week poling a quiet shoreline and some man and woman were wading and sounded like they were yelling at each other for over an hour then they crank the boat up and idle out blasting loud music like they are having a party. Jesus


Come to TB. Complete disaster.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

As most things in life, better equipment is more expensive and that usually means higher income which means more responsibility. All that means less time to fish 🤣

there are exceptions, of course.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> Come to TB. Complete disaster.


I fished there two years ago. Caught some snook but there were idiots everywhere!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I fished there two years ago. Caught some snook but there were idiots everywhere!


The further south you get the more stupid they are. I was poling a flat in the Matlacha area and was approached by a deck boat under power and he proceeded to inquire where Matlacha pass was I sent him to Cayo Costa I hate Yankees. Thank God for the Everglades that's my sanctuary.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

K3anderson said:


> Come to TB. Complete disaster.


You aren't kidding. I hope after winter they all put their boats away for a while.

Last Wednesday I was poling a shoreline in the SE part of the bay and, who I can only assume was a captain (in one of those Texas style shallow cats with a tower), because he wasn't fishing pulled in front of me under POWER and preceded to power chum the mangroves. Yes I had my kids with me otherwise he would have gotten an ear full.

My daughter was outraged that he was "cheating" because he was chumming and thought it should be illegal. She's 11 and I think she's was plenty loud enough for them to hear.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I've learned the hard way that a mass-produced boat, built by the largest "Big Name" skiff company, is not for me. They sell them as state of the art, at high prices, with cool terms like carbon kevlar, carbon/glass hybrid, carbon edition, etc., but the truth is that boat building with those technologies requires a level of quality control, expertise and craftsmanship that you will not likely get from a huge plant that builds boats as fast as they can push them through. High volume sales is the priority, and the 5-Year warranty is proof of it.

After more than a year of research, study, and test rides, I recently sold my "Big Name" skiff and immediately ordered a new Floyd 10wt Skiff. When I weighed it all out - Chris Morejohn and Brian Floyd's technical skiff design, with the finest quality materials, the 100% Vinyl Ester resin, the vacuum infusion, and the skilled craftsmanship and knowledge that Brian has developed while building and repairing boats for more than 25 years - the decision to buy a Floyd Skiff was an easy one. I took a test ride in a Floyd 10wt in rough weather conditions back in January, and it was nothing short of amazing. The ride was soft and absolutely dry with the wind in any direction. The 10wt takes a turn and corners like a sports car. It's very fun to drive! The hull is also totally quiet with zero hull slap.

I'll post a full review once I take delivery of the skiff in about a month, but so far, the whole experience with Brian and Heidi Floyd has been a pleasure. They've always been available, helpful and willing to answer my endless questions. I honestly feel the Floyd 10wt Skiff is the finest 18' poling skiff made, regardless of price, and I'm proud and excited to have one on order.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

That Nomad makes me tingle in some odd places... Jsnipes nice choice man !


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Chittum has a 10 yr hull warranty.


----------



## Wata (Jun 24, 2020)

nsbkiter said:


> He’s planning on starting the 8wt in the next cpl weeks!


Thats exciting. I hope he keeps in the neighborhood of the 18' length but loses a little beam and some weight. The 10wt looks to be a little big for chasing reds in TX.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Floyd Skiff Co. 10wt


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wata said:


> Thats exciting. I hope he keeps in the neighborhood of the 18' length but loses a little beam and some weight. The 10wt looks to be a little big for chasing reds in TX.


Nah, I've poled the 10wt. It's a great boat for Texas. Rides pretty high in the water, pushes easy, tracks good and spins easy and quiet. Even with the heavy Merc 60R and a tunnel, it was plenty shallow for fishing West G bay marshes.


----------



## Wata (Jun 24, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Nah, I've poled the 10wt. It's a great boat for Texas. Rides pretty high in the water, pushes easy, tracks good and spins easy and quiet. Even with the heavy Merc 60R and a tunnel, it was plenty shallow for fishing West G bay marshes.


Nice. How does it compare to your EVOx?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wata said:


> Nice. How does it compare to your EVOx?


Because the 10wt has a much sharper entry and the hull takes longer to flatten out, it isn't quite and initially stable as the X walking around it. That being said, it isn't tippy by any stretch. My X poled a little easier than the 10wt and tracked a little better but the 10wt does a good job and is easy to pole. Both spin easy although the one I was on was a tunnel so it gurgled a little when spun a little hard but I'm nitpicking. Hard to say without side by side testing, but I'd guess that my X is a little shallower on pole than the 10wt, say about 1/2". I know my X is just under 7" draft on pole with 2 guys and gear so I'd say the 10wt is just over 7" on pole. On plane it is smoother because of the V entry vs my X running through the chop and requires less tab but the X does an amazing job smoothing out the ride with a good shot of tab to hold the bow entry in the water. All in all, I'm really impressed with both boats, even with my obvious fan boy bias of East Cape boats and especially my EVOx.


----------



## Wata (Jun 24, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Because the 10wt has a much sharper entry and the hull takes longer to flatten out, it isn't quite and initially stable as the X walking around it. That being said, it isn't tippy by any stretch. My X poled a little easier than the 10wt and tracked a little better but the 10wt does a good job and is easy to pole. Both spin easy although the one I was on was a tunnel so it gurgled a little when spun a little hard but I'm nitpicking. Hard to say without side by side testing, but I'd guess that my X is a little shallower on pole than the 10wt, say about 1/2". I know my X is just under 7" draft on pole with 2 guys and gear so I'd say the 10wt is just over 7" on pole. On plane it is smoother because of the V entry vs my X running through the chop and requires less tab but the X does an amazing job smoothing out the ride with a good shot of tab to hold the bow entry in the water. All in all, I'm really impressed with both boats, even with my obvious fan boy bias of East Cape boats and especially my EVOx.


Got it, thank you. I don't know anything about the 10wt other than what's on this thread and the specs listed on their website at 1,500 lbs and 7" draft. To me that sounded like a boat designed to cross open water and bigger bays in Florida. But if it drafts a true 7" with two guys on it and can be built with a tunnel, that will get you to the vast majority of redfish in TX you'd want to catch. 

Your EVOx doesn't have a tunnel does it? I thought EC has never put a tunnel on any of its skiffs.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Wata said:


> I thought EC has never put a tunnel on any of its skiffs.


I’m certain that EC would put a tunnel on the front of your skiff if that’s what you wanted...well...maybe not the front. I had a vented/valved tunnel on my Lostmen and considered a tunnel Fury for a bit.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Wata said:


> Got it, thank you. I don't know anything about the 10wt other than what's on this thread and the specs listed on their website at 1,500 lbs and 7" draft. To me that sounded like a boat designed to cross open water and bigger bays in Florida. But if it drafts a true 7" with two guys on it and can be built with a tunnel, that will get you to the vast majority of redfish in TX you'd want to catch.


Many boat manufacturers don't clearly describe what the published boat weight includes. Floyd Skiff Co. doesn't play that game, and lists honest specs, rigged, with a full fuel tank (24 gallons), and the standard Suzuki DF90A. The Yamaha F70 option is 90 LBS less and drafts about 1/2" less. Yes, it crosses open water and bays nicely and keeps you dry, but also poles shallow with 3 people onboard if needed. One demo ride in a 10wt was all it took, for me...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wata said:


> Got it, thank you. I don't know anything about the 10wt other than what's on this thread and the specs listed on their website at 1,500 lbs and 7" draft. To me that sounded like a boat designed to cross open water and bigger bays in Florida. But if it drafts a true 7" with two guys on it and can be built with a tunnel, that will get you to the vast majority of redfish in TX you'd want to catch.
> 
> Your EVOx doesn't have a tunnel does it? I thought EC has never put a tunnel on any of its skiffs.


East Cape has put tunnels on a lot of their skiffs although there are some models thst the tunnel works better on than others. My X does not have a tunnel although they have done 1 tunnel EVO. The Fury with a vented tunnel will run silly skinny and seems to be better suited for the tunnel than the EVO. This is from casual conversation with Kevin but I didn't ask why that was, especially since I wasn't interested in a tunnel. Check out some of the recent videos on YouTube of tunnel East Capes


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Little late to this thread, but here it goes. I'm a fan of quite a few different builders and models. I've seen a handful of Drakes in person and they look exceptional. Fished one day on a Chittum and it performed as well or better than any skiff I've ever been on; I've seen a few others at ramps and always been impressed. Definitely would like to fish a Floyd one day; that hull is very intriguing to me. Fished on a number of Hells Bays (both older and newer) and always enjoy it; the fit n finish really stands out, everything is so thought out and clean. Haven't spent much time around East Capes so can't comment there. All in all, its great how many options there are these days in the skiff world and for a wide range of budgets. I have been on a couple of models produced by some very reputable builders though that have a crazy amount of hull slap, even in light winds. A poling skiff seems pretty much useless to me if its not quiet when poling. I'd always give up quality of the ride for a skiff that drafts skinny and poles quietly. At the end of the day, any 18' skiff is gonna kinda suck to some degree in real chop.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

FLmatt said:


> Little late to this thread, but here it goes. I'm a fan of quite a few different builders and models. I've seen a handful of Drakes in person and they look exceptional. Fished one day on a Chittum and it performed as well or better than any skiff I've ever been on; I've seen a few others at ramps and always been impressed. Definitely would like to fish a Floyd one day; that hull is very intriguing to me. Fished on a number of Hells Bays (both older and newer) and always enjoy it; the fit n finish really stands out, everything is so thought out and clean. Haven't spent much time around East Capes so can't comment there. All in all, its great how many options there are these days in the skiff world and for a wide range of budgets. I have been on a couple of models produced by some very reputable builders though that have a crazy amount of hull slap, even in light winds. A poling skiff seems pretty much useless to me if its not quiet when poling. I'd always give up quality of the ride for a skiff that drafts skinny and poles quietly. At the end of the day, any 18' skiff is gonna kinda suck to some degree in real chop.


Very well said.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

HairySpearzcountry16 said:


> Hands down gotta go with Skimmer Skiff. They do an amazing job. They're 14' boat is practically a marquesa on steroids. Not only does it take open water better, but the amount of space it comes with is insane! 13" of cockpit! You cant beat that, lets be honest. And with a 5 hp propane motor on the back you'll be able to run in at least 2 inches of water. Can't do that in a hells bay


I usually get a kick out of you trolls that show up for 24 hours before getting banned. But you two are just sad...


----------

